# Internal doors



## Shadey (5 Nov 2007)

I will ba starting a new build soon and i am looking for some advise around quality on internal doors, can anyone tell me what would be considered standard and average costs around this. 
Thanks
Sinead


----------



## Seans Dad (5 Nov 2007)

A difficult question to answer, you need provide more information. 

Will you be going pre-finished or unfinished, 

Are you looking at the pre- hung option

What type of wood, red deal / Oak / Walnut

If you are pricing the first two options dont forget to price for the door surround and the architrave as well.

If you go with unfinished, dont forget to factor in the time \ cost in sanding and varnishing


----------



## Toby (5 Nov 2007)

I asked for advice here about this when we were fitting out renovation on our house and wish I'd been advised strongly against going for cheap engineered doors - I thought they would be okay because we were painting them but I now worry that we'll have to replace them within a few years. It didn't help that they were hung by a crowd of unskilled lunatics but we are having terrible problems with warping and the doors are such low quality we're afraid to shave them down too much uncase they fall apart. Now maybe its all the fault of the carpenters but in future I'd pay a bit more for quality.


----------



## galwaytt (6 Nov 2007)

Sinead - are you looking for 'conventional' doors, e.g panelled, etc, in the usual woods, or really modern contemporary stuff ?


----------



## carefree (6 Nov 2007)

if you want pre-hung try doorkits.ie or goodwinstimberframe.com they will do pre-finished white oak for 195e +vat. Latter also do some very good contemporary doors but expect to pay another 70e per door kit. doorsireland.ie come in around 140e per door only


----------



## kildarebuild (6 Nov 2007)

Hi i went for [broken link removed] - solid contempoary oak with handles, architrave, locks the works. its about 4000 euro for 20 doors. 

Price varies hugely some suppliers would charge more than others for the exact same door from the same manufacturer. So it does help to shop around on prices. 

Thanks
Kildarebuild


----------



## Seans Dad (6 Nov 2007)

I would endorse Kildarebuild's recommendation on the Deanta Doors. Have just bought these doors for my own new build, they look great and the quality is superb and as sated very important to shop around.....huge variations in prices. The glazed doors are more expensive as you might expect.


----------



## Neadyk (24 Jan 2008)

Kildarebuild - did you deal with this company direct or use their reps/agents presumably the ones closest to you? That prices seems quite good for solid doors.


----------



## callaghanj (3 Apr 2009)

Are Denta doors of good quality....what about the hinges locks?


----------



## lockster (11 Aug 2009)

I'm trying to order 22 Deanta walnut doors but getting different lead times from different suppliers- varies from 3-12 weeks! Deanta seem to have no walnut doors in stock at present. Quality wise are they worth waiting for or can somebody suggest an alternative. Has anybody else had difficulty with delivery dates from this company. If i decide to wait 3 weeks, i don't want that to turn into 12! New build is ready for hanging doors. I never thought ordering doors could be so much hassle.


----------



## onq (11 Aug 2009)

Shadey said:


> I will ba starting a new build soon and i am looking for some advise around quality on internal doors, can anyone tell me what would be considered standard and average costs around this.
> Thanks
> Sinead



If you're building a two storey and thinking of a later attic extension, perhaps you should consider putting in fire doors at this stage.

ONQ.


----------



## Jewel (13 Aug 2009)

Lockster,

We ordered 16 Walnut Deanta doors from Corry's and initially was told 6 week lead time as they were not in stock but are due in next Monday after a 4 week wait. Depends on the containers schedule i'm guessing. They do seem like good Quality enginnered doors.


----------



## lockster (17 Aug 2009)

Hi Jewel,

Thanks for that- you've given me the confidence to go with Deanta. Hopefully there'll be no hiccups.


----------



## PhilM (16 Mar 2010)

Hi lockster

Am just wondering how you got on with the deanta doors? What is the quality like? We're considering going with them. Coming in around €90 incl VAT which seems ok

Cheers


----------



## lockster (23 Mar 2010)

Hi PhilM,  

I didn't go with Deanta in the end- kept getting different lead times and stories from different suppliers, and even direct from Deanta so didn't have the confidence to go with them. Ordered walnut prefinished doors from Doras, through bearfoot flooring in Knockmitten lane in D12. Had no hassle whatsoever, they were in stock so with us in a few days. All finished now and doors look fab!


----------



## TripMeUp (23 Mar 2010)

Mind me asking how much you got them for....??

Lookin at similar myself, hopefully..


----------



## Tractorboy (22 Apr 2010)

Just replaced my internal doors from Doorkits - was going great until they tried to supply  frosted glass - had to send it back several times as the glass was defective - in the end I had to go somewhere else to get what I wanted. Be warned!
Also - Was in Devine Doors showroom when a lady rushed up to me to tell me not to order anything from them as she was waiting months for her doors! Turns out, my frosted glass doors would have taken 12 weeks to arrive and even then, they wouldn't guarrantee it!  Doors and Floors seem to be a very good and cheap company to use.


----------



## justin (13 Aug 2010)

hi there sorry for jumping into this thread. i`m in the process of getting internal doors for new self build(timberframe). was just wondering has anyone used pre hung internal doors?? any reports would b greatly appreciated. we are looking for pre finished oak doors.


----------



## PetrolHead (14 Aug 2010)

I used to deal with Deanta in a previous life. Their doors are generally of a good quality and they have some nice designs. Their stuff is all pre-finished (or used to be anyway) so you can just hang them without worrying about paint or varnish, and pre-glazed so although you might find choice limited, they are simpler to sort out. Their matching joinery is nice too. 

However, I always found them a bit hit and miss with regards delivery. As I understand it all their gear is brought in from China. Now I didn't have a problem with this as it's all well packed etc, but if they don't have in stock the sizes / designs that you want be prepared to wait. Also, and this may well have changed, they didn't always send out what was ordered and a few times I had to send things back and re-order.

I also used to deal with Doras. Generally good stuff (bit better than deanta at the top end but comparable quality and price in the mid range and cheaper at the bottom end). They were always pretty reliable too.


----------



## justin (15 Aug 2010)

thanks petrolhead for your reply,i`ve alsc been looking at seadec doors. they all pre finished and seem to b fairly reasonable with pricing..i`ll check out doras and see how i get on.


----------



## callaghanj (8 Feb 2011)

anyone have any idea how much it should cost to fit a pre hung deanta door....got 20 in new build to fit....thanks


----------



## BMD (11 Jun 2011)

Hi...was the €90 for the deanta door the price for a pre-hung door?

Do you mind me asking where you got this price. The best I can get is €100 for the door alone.

Its a primed white door that I am going for


----------

